# How to wash blankets?



## amanda0621 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello! I am wanting to give my 10 week old rabbits a fleece blanket in their cage but before I do that, I am unsure about what the safest way to wash them would be. Ive read mixed things about using normal laundry detergent, unscented detergent, and just plain water. What is the best way to wash a bunny fleece? Im sorry if this question has been asked before, but I dont want to do something that could possibly harm my babies. Thanks!


----------



## Cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2018)

nonscented Landry detergent is what I use.


----------



## Cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2018)

also use pet safe detergent if you can find one..


----------



## amanda0621 (Feb 20, 2018)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Peacester (Mar 12, 2018)

I know this is a old post but I usually do a extra rinse wash with mine or I wash it once with detergent and once without. FYI 50/50 water vinegar bottle gets pee stains out amazingly if they have a accident


----------

